# Happy Ramadan ! رمضان كريم



## cherine

*The holly month of Ramadan is here! I'd like to w**ish a blessed and peaceful month to muslim foreros on WR
and to all muslims around the world*
  
رمضان كريم
أعاده الله على الجميع بالخير والبركة
 
كل سنة وإحنا طيبين​


----------



## Nanon

Best Wishes and Happy Ramadan to you all


----------



## Gévy

Bon mois de Ramadan, paix et bonheur à tous ! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## avok

Merci a todos, we call it "Ramazan" up here.


----------



## alexacohen

Happy Ramadan to you all, my fellow Muslim foreros!

May joy, happiness and peace be with you wherever you are.


Alexa


----------



## romarsan

*HAPPY RAMADAN TO YOU ALL*
*BEST WISHES*

*Rosalía*


----------



## Haroon

Ramadan Karim
There should be a small picture  of a cresceant ,  candle and a lantern here


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

May all my Muslim friends have a happy, peaceful and blessed Ramadan, wherever you may be!


----------



## cherine

Thank you all for the sweet wishes 

Haroon, I wish I could paste a photo of all those things  But unfortunately it won't work. معلش بقى، المرّة الجاية


----------



## wildan1

Ramadan Kareem!


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Ramadan Karim to all the Muslims in the world!
Afdal l tamanniyat fi hatha l chahr l fadil...


----------



## ayed

*متشكرين أوي ياشيرين على التهنئةربنا إن شاء الله يتقبل من الجميع*


----------



## bibliolept

Blessing to all of you. Ramadan Kareem.


----------



## Revontuli

Happy and blessed Ramadan to all Muslim foreros.


----------



## Topsie

Happy Ramadan!


----------



## EmilyD

Please forgive my tardiness to this thread, but I wish to add my wishes...

_Blessings on everyone's heads._

We are all members of the same family.

I get teary eyed thinking of this.

Fondly,

Nmi.


----------



## Mate

Ramadan Karin to all!


*May your best wishes of peace and prosperity come true*​


----------

